# Found a 1897 Columbia Model 48 Tandem



## wspeid (Jan 17, 2015)

Picked up the core of a courting tandem from a guy who'd stored it in his garage for the last 8 years as a "never-got-around-to because he doesn't know bikes" project who decided he wanted the room and listed it on Craigslist.  

The rear drop outs have braised repairs and the front forks look slightly uneven. leaving me to wonder if it could ever be road worthy, plus the original paint is all but gone... but the steering works and it's got the badge and the skip tooth chains... but no rear crank and the front appears to be missing something.  I'm definitely feeling in over my head.  Have I bought a nice wall hanging or something that could be turned into a passable rider some day?

Thoughts and suggestions?


----------



## jd56 (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks like a hell of a project Bill...nice find


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 18, 2015)

The woman's tandems seem to show up more.  Nice project there.
I've been looking for the mens model 43 or 48 but never see them.

Hope these ads help you anyway to see what it should look like. I think
you should be able to get it together in time.


----------



## oldbike1891 (Jan 18, 2015)

*Hey all!  Help Bill find some of the generic Columbia Parts he needs.*



corbettclassics said:


> View attachment 191582
> 
> View attachment 191583
> 
> ...




Hey All.   Most of what Bill needs to get this riding are not Tandem specific.  Such as the rear sprocket and crank assembly.  Some other parts might be substituted from similar period  ones such as the stems and bars.   Enough there to work with.  See what you might have in your stash to let go or pss on someone who might.   He does need one more Tandem Small sprocket to match the front.  That is tandem specific.  -- Lee


----------



## kermit (Jan 18, 2015)

Talk about over your head here is a project I had gotten into a couple of years ago....Don't give up!!!


----------



## wspeid (Jan 18, 2015)

I tried screwing a TOC sprocket I scavenged off a franken-tandem this summer into the rear threads.  What are the odds that piece from Rochester would fit like a glove into a 118 year old frame from Delaware?!!


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 18, 2015)

Here is the knock down of the crank assembly for 1897 if that helps any.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 23, 2016)

I've been having a really hard time taking apart a set of these bad boys... 
Any suggestions? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 24, 2016)

Your best bet is to buy a donor tandem of the same make ,but at that point restore that bike instead just being practical as you might have a hard time making this bike come in under 2 grand in parts - 2 seats and 4 matching pedals and 4 grips and 2 matching bars and a wheelset i have been their and done that   good luck -I might add I own 2 1890s tandems they are a hoot to ride with a willing victim as they are direct drive


----------



## jsrestore (May 8, 2016)

I restored one of the men's pacing tandems a few years ago and had a real hard time finding the correct rear hub !! I bought two doner bikes,, that I would sell if anyone is interested drop me an email jsrestore@aol.com


----------



## smurrewolf (May 1, 2021)

wspeid said:


> Picked up the core of a courting tandem from a guy who'd stored it in his garage for the last 8 years as a "never-got-around-to because he doesn't know bikes" project who decided he wanted the room and listed it on Craigslist.
> 
> The rear drop outs have braised repairs and the front forks look slightly uneven. leaving me to wonder if it could ever be road worthy, plus the original paint is all but gone... but the steering works and it's got the badge and the skip tooth chains... but no rear crank and the front appears to be missing something.  I'm definitely feeling in over my head.  Have I bought a nice wall hanging or something that could be turned into a passable rider some day?
> 
> ...



Wondering if you have finished this project.  My dad is working on a similar bike and we'd like more information.  I sent an email to the email listed in your profile, but thought I would reach out here, too.  Hope you are well.


----------

